# Crazyshirts Freelance Artist Program



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm not sure if you guys know about Crazyshirts' Freelance Artist Program, if not, they offer freelance designers the opportunity to design graphics based on their theme to be sold on their online website. If they pick your design, Crazyshirts will pay $1000 plus a bonus if the t-shirt design sells well. 


http://www.crazyshirts.com/artist.cfm

They usually send the newsletters out every two months. I received their latest email indicating the design topics for this November/December design. 
Designs are due 12/15. If you would like me to forward the email to you
PM me.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

thanks for sharing. Nuttin like getting the opportunity to make some extra money


----------



## drswats (Aug 20, 2007)

This is what I was looking for.... Can you give me details?


----------



## skulltshirts (Mar 30, 2006)

I found this link on their sitemap page... Freelance Artist Program - Customer Service - Crazy Shirts


----------

